# Riff wrath jam(s) 2011



## RIFF WRATH

Hi everybody..........pleased to announce the dates for this years jams............June 25 and Sept. 10............here's hoping you'll mark your calendars an plan to attend..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Hamstrung

I was wondering if this announcement was coming soon! Looking forward to attending. No conflicts so far!


----------



## greco

Hi Gerry...Hope all is well !

Like Hamstrung, I was looking forward to you posting the dates for the 2011 jams.
Unfortunately, I will be in Norway on June 25th.
Steve (the drummer) keeps asking me if I have heard any news about your jams, so I will let him know the dates.

I'm sure that everyone will have a fantastic time...as always.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH

thought I would give this thread a bump as a reminder about the June 25 jam..........about a month away..........hope you can make it............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

Looks like I can make these two jams this year.








I may be bringing a few guit's to share around
to get opinions on for a future trade posting.


----------



## Budda

I'll be there with some bandmates


----------



## Slowfinger

Hi Gerry
Can you give us some more info: Who is invited? Open jam? Where is it held? Is it a fundraiser? Do you need an audience?
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Guest

Gerry's jams are open to all.
Here are links to jams 1,2,3 and 4 to give you an idea.


----------



## vasthorizon

Sent Gerry a PM about the exact address so that I can check it with my GPS.

Can anyone help me with directions, please? Thank you.


----------



## greco

vasthorizon said:


> Sent Gerry a PM about the exact address so that I can check it with my GPS.
> 
> Can anyone help me with directions, please? Thank you.


PM sent.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH

sorry people.........I haven't been on-line much.........I am checking this thread from time to time.........getting in tidy up mode for the jam space......boy does stuff accumulate.............replied to Paul's PM........thanks for the backup Dave & Larry............whooie, can't wait..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Mooh

Damn, I've got gigs on both dates. That's the bane of gigging, one doesn't get to many other shows and jams.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey Mooh.........we'll get to meet one of these days.....maybe at the Kincardine Blues Fest.....made it last year and it was excellent........cheers, Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Just a little reminder bump...............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Budda

Pretty excited to attend! Might bring the roadster and a 212 for some high gain shenanigans


----------



## Guest

another







for this saturday.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Will be there , likely after 6pm


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Good luck on this gig for tomorrow. I am unable to attend but may all that do have a great time


----------



## Budda

Get stoked! This is going to be fun!


----------



## Guest

Fun? Wow! You're right there Budda! I had a great time.
Thanks for letting me try Your AJ custom. 
Man, that guy can sure build a fine guitar.
Thanks again Gerry. See you'se in September.


----------



## Budda

Al and I had a blast! It was nice to meet you Larry, and thanks for a great event Gerry! Thanks to Dan for getting us there!

I passed out when I got home haha.

When do we get to see the photographic evidence?


----------



## Hamstrung

Once again a great time! I gotta remember to bring my earplugs next time! They're still ringing!!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

just an early reminder for the Sept. 10 jam.........and in the meantime.........if anyone local knows how to post pictures pop by and help me out getting them posted.........we have a few from all the past jams...........this computor is way smarter than this poor country boy............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Budda

RIFF WRATH said:


> just an early reminder for the Sept. 10 jam.........and in the meantime.........if anyone local knows how to post pictures pop by and help me out getting them posted.........we have a few from all the past jams...........this computor is way smarter than this poor country boy............cheers, Gerry


host the photos on a site like photobucket, then copy the IMG URL. Paste the link (usually ends in jpg) into {img}linkgoeshere{/img} - but with square brackets. 4 images per post on this site unfortunately!


----------



## Guest

Hey Gerry .. I plan to be checking out the guitar show in Elmira this Sunday (7th).
I'll stop by and help you out (if you haven't got it set up by then).
Minimum wage though







lol.


----------



## Hamstrung

Wow! Another summer is blowing by! September 10th is only 2 and a half weeks away. 
Just thought I'd bump the thread. 
Is that date still scheduled for a jam Gerry?


----------



## RIFF WRATH

you bet ya..........haven't been at GC lately, but will check in .............hoping for a good turnout.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco

Hi Gerry:

I will be coming to the jam. 3 (possibly 4) other friends have indicated that they hope to attend also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH

awesome Dave.........see you soon...............Gerry


----------



## greco

Gerry...I owe you some brewskies for the Tele guard...what brand is your favourite?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Will be there for the evening festivities - guitars are tuned - tunes practiced - picks ...er...um....picked...

btw I'm trying to get a band together in the Cambridge area, so if anyone coming to the jam is interested, track me down....


----------



## RIFF WRATH

looking forward to seeing you Cam...............Dave, fav is cold and wet...............cheers, Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

looks like Sat predicted to be sunny with some cloud, in the low to mid 20's.........minimal chance of rain.........pub room set up just in case.........make sure to bring a sweat shirt or a light jacket...........survival food will be served............still haven't figured out how to put volume governors on the amps, so Dan, don't forget your ear plugs.............will check back in Sat morning.........meanwhile, back to the vacuuming & dusting.........hope you can make it.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco

Thanks Gerry....somehow I just can't picture you doing "dusting"......

certainly not with this....











maybe with this ?


----------



## RIFF WRATH

blush, blush..........well my duster is blue......whoo whoo.....weather is just perfect this morning...........it's a good day to Jam.............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

Had a great time! as allways. Thanks again Gerry for hosting a terrific jam.
Here's a sampling of a few pic's. I have them all (minus the really fuzzy ones)
on http://photobucket.com/riffwrathjam. Check them out .. password is
riffwrath.


----------



## Guest

I got a video as well. Can't seem to embed it on here though.kkjq


----------



## greco

Gerry...many, many thanks for hosting yet another great jam. 
I appreciate all the work you do to make these jams happen.

My friends also had a great time (Steve...drummer, Rick...bassist and Rick...guitarist)

laristotle....the pictures are really cool. I didn't realize that you took so many!!
Also, thanks again for bringing the EQ for me to try. I will email you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> I got a video as well. Can't seem to embed it on here though.kkjq


That might not be a bad thing!! :O


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thanks to all who attended.......pic1 the dude faking lyrics is yours truly.......pic2 is Buckaroo Bonzai.........pic3 Dale Wilkinson on drums and Reverb Eleven on guitar..........pic4 left to right is Rick on bass, Hamstrung on git and Steve on drums..........many a lyric was faked...lol...........couldn't have asked for a better day or a better bunch of players.........complete with an awesome harvest moon.........lots of doo wahs.........and the smell of fresh cut grass....the winner of the leather Levi strap was the Illustrius Brando.............next jam will be June 2012 I guess.......cheers, Gerry


----------



## shoretyus

Who owns the Yamaha SK 15 Keyboard????


----------



## Guest

That be Riff's, I suppose. Good eye for what's barely noticeable.


----------



## shoretyus

laristotle said:


> That be Riff's, I suppose. Good eye for what's barely noticeable.


I had one ... before I got a real organ ...... shoulda kept it...


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Cam........the fat tele (hum at neck, single at bridge) that you wanted to try turned out to be ok after all..........the git volume was way low.( switch, tone, tone, volume) and it takes 2 men and a bull dog to insert the cord into the jack plate....jack seems to be in but needs a good firm push......it was originally intended for the control plate to be installed upside down with the vol at the top position and the switch at the bottom position.........duh.......must have imbibed too much during final assemble..........hopefully the harness is long enough to flip the control panel around...........will look at that one of these days.........we named the guitar "DAZY"........maybe that has something to do with the assembly....lol.......cheers, Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Shorteyus...........we had the SK15 hooked up to a DI and into the board but couldn't seem to get adequate volume.........didn't get much play.........historically we had it direct into a bass amp and it was fine............need to get my bass head repaired so I can free up my other bass amp...........my passive mixer is also a Yamaha of about the same vintage............man, I must say that Yamaha made some fine gear in their day........as I suppose they still do.........I guess you'll need a bigger boat and a long cord to take your Hammond out for a weekend sail.......lol..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## shoretyus

RIFF WRATH said:


> Shorteyus...........we had the SK15 hooked up to a DI and into the board but couldn't seem to get adequate volume........


hmmm.....or an 11 pin leslie....I will come back .. promise


----------

